# [Solved] CPU-Z showing only 1 core in E5200



## reflexx20 (May 28, 2011)

hey guyz i have a bit unusual problem

softwares like CPU-Z,Nvidia System Monitor and easy tune all are displaying only 1 core in my E5200......what does that mean????


----------



## thetechfreak (May 28, 2011)

How to enable multiple CPU cores on a Windows PC | Ed Bott's Windows Expertise


This will help you


----------



## reflexx20 (May 28, 2011)

@ techfreak bro i did what you said but in the Advanced option i'm not getting the option to select more than 1 CPU........i think its some other problem because earlier 4 CPU's selection option was available here...because i used to toggle my CPU's between 1 and 2 to see performance differences.........and it never created this sort of problem...............

i also overclocked my CPU just by increasing the FSB from 200 to 230(no multiplier changes) on my gigabyte G-410MES2L mobo....could that be a problem???? and yes the vcore is stable @ 1.248


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2011)

^^ make sure your CPU core 0 and 1 is enable under bios settings.


----------



## reflexx20 (May 29, 2011)

@ topgear how to check that??


----------



## asingh (May 29, 2011)

Just reset the CMOS, and then set the affinity to 2 using MSCONFIG. Also, OP, how can you get "4" option. Yours is a classic dual core, with not HT.


----------



## reflexx20 (May 29, 2011)

@asingh bro i have already done that but it didn't work......and yes i do get 4 options but out 4 only 2 are chooseable,rest are hidden....


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2011)

reflexx20 said:


> @ topgear how to check that??



Under Advanced Bios settings look for an option called *CPU Multi-Threading* and make sure it's enabled.


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2011)

Enter BIOS, go to Exit tab and choose "Set BIOS defaults" (Something like that). Save and exit and then check again.


----------



## reflexx20 (May 30, 2011)

@ topgear dude there is no such option in my mobo's BIOS...

@ desmond i have already tried that and i even flashed CMOS....but no results....


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2011)

^^ can you give the download link of your mobos bios manual ?


----------



## reflexx20 (May 30, 2011)

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 775 - GA-G41M-ES2L (rev. 1.0)

and i mean to say that under Advanced BIOS option there is no option of multithreading


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2011)

The Option is still there but the reason you can't get it may be there's some issue with the CPU.



> *CPU Multi-Threading *
> 
> Allows you to determine whether to enable all CPU cores and multi-threading function when using an Intel ® CPU that supports multi-core technology. This feature only works for operating systems that support multi-processor mode.
> 
> ...


----------



## reflexx20 (May 30, 2011)

can anyone give me a soltuion????????????


----------



## asingh (May 30, 2011)

Reseat the CPU once.


----------



## reflexx20 (May 31, 2011)

@asingh also tried that...


----------



## sygeek (May 31, 2011)

Ask the customer care and try to get a replacement if it's still under warranty.


----------



## reflexx20 (Jun 12, 2011)

i solved the issue myself.....

i just checked the "use original boot configuration" option in the General Tab of msconfig..........


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2011)

^^ congrats and glad to know that - so it was a little OS config issue anyway - thanks for sharing the solution


----------

